# What is a acceptable group size at given yardages



## archer80 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would consider myself as a 3 out of 5 as far as archery shooting is concerned. My question is what are acceptable size groups at say 40,50 and 60 yards. I think that im being a little to hard on myself for not getting tight groups all the time. anybody have any set standards? Not sure if it will help at all but I'll list my specs. 06 Old Glory 64lbs. 28'' draw. schaffer lizard tongue. easton eclipse 2512. total weight 385 grains. sure loc sight and extreme 6x scope. easton ace 29'' 5oz stabilizer. Thanks for the advice!!!!!!!


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

i think the rule of thumb is for every 10 yards good shooters aim for 1'' groups, 10-1inch 20-2inch so on and so forth!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*What is acceptable group size at given yardages?*

Group size at a given distance? Boy! I don't think there is a set standard, not target group wise. Most good target shooters come awful close to "cleaning" the range in field events and outdoor target. So, that 1" per 10 yards is good only out to 40 yards and then you better get "gooder." Here, the bullseye diameters:
field;
20 feet to 35 feet ---- 1.57"
15 yards to 30 yards -- 2.75" - all are close - NFAA is metric
40 yards to 50 yards -- 3.93"
55 yards to 80 yards -- 5.18"
.
Outdoor target;
40 yards to 60 yards - 4.00" (If I remember correctly)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I would say those field sizes are about right*



SonnyThomas said:


> Group size at a given distance? Boy! I don't think there is a set standard, not target group wise. Most good target shooters come awful close to "cleaning" the range in field events and outdoor target. So, that 1" per 10 yards is good only out to 40 yards and then you better get "gooder." Here, the bullseye diameters:
> field;
> 20 feet to 35 feet ---- 1.57"
> 15 yards to 30 yards -- 2.75" - all are close - NFAA is metric
> ...


Here a picture of 50yarder in field


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's my 40 yard, I just started shooting in Feb. after a 30 years break


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

Are we talking target groups or hunting groups? I think there is a big difference


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*what is a acceptable group size at given yardages?*

Checked on the Outdoor target, it's bullseye is right at 4 1/2". Hey guys, great groups. Here's one with my new Hoyt ProElite from 40 yards.








.
and one playing around at 20 yards with year 2000 UltraTec - 286 fps..


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

zwbonner said:


> Are we talking target groups or hunting groups? I think there is a big difference


 These guys are talking about target accuracy. Besides, I've never had an animal stand still long enough to let me group shoot it. Hunting accuracy is about "one-n-done".


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Checked on the Outdoor target, it's bullseye is right at 4 1/2". Hey guys, great groups. Here's one with my new Hoyt ProElite from 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good shooting !!

I do that with my rifle all the time.(yes, more than 20 yds.:wink

But I need a whole lot more practice to shoot my bow like those pics.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*You think a hunting bow wont group tight*



zwbonner said:


> Are we talking target groups or hunting groups? I think there is a big difference


Ill darn sure show you that broadheads will group.
DB


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ill darn sure show you that broadheads will group.
> DB



I don't doubt they will group. Hunting is just a one-n-done. like the guy said above.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

zwbonner said:


> Are we talking target groups or hunting groups? I think there is a big difference


That's the problem with guys that only hunt....they have the mindset that it is "good enough".

My groups look the same with both setups....there is no difference and shouldn't be.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

zwbonner said:


> I don't doubt they will group. Hunting is just a one-n-done. like the guy said above.


If I can shoot a 300 with 50 X's with my hunting bow I think I have seriously upped my chances at "one n' done" when I get a brief encounter on wild game!

The better you can execute a shot at an inanimate object the better and quicker you'll execute a shot on wild game. The only difference between my hunting and target bows is the arrow and the rest.


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

I wasn't negating or trying to argue the fact that hunting bows can group the same as a target bow. people's mindset that only hunt are different from people that shoot 3-4 times a week.

I know it can be done because I try to do it all year long myself.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Just to give you an idea*



zwbonner said:


> I wasn't negating or trying to argue the fact that hunting bows can group the same as a target bow. people's mindset that only hunt are different from people that shoot 3-4 times a week.
> 
> I know it can be done because I try to do it all year long myself.


Amen but here something that I often tell members. At are state broadhead shoots here in the state. Scores are pretty close to the same.:wink: Well tuned broadheads are deadly. Its the heartrate thing that makes me miss sometimes when hunting.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

zwbonner said:


> I wasn't negating or trying to argue the fact that hunting bows can group the same as a target bow. people's mindset that only hunt are different from people that shoot 3-4 times a week.
> 
> I know it can be done because I try to do it all year long myself.


But what you are missing is that there is no difference in a target bow and a hunting bow other then the color sometimes. A camo Ultra Tec is the exact same as a colored one.....

The mindset isn't different always....I don't shoot 3-4 times a week...I am lucky to shoot 1-2 times a week. I think about 95% of us "target shooters" started as hunters that wanted to shoot better or either enjoyed shooting so much that we wanted to shoot MORE. 

I hear so many people say that is good enough I am only hunting....BS do you want to hit the right spot or do you want to hit the deer? We all know what the next thing out of those "hunters" mouths are.....my heads don't fly right....which mech head should I get....then this head sucks.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's the problem with guys that only hunt....they have the mindset that it is "good enough".
> 
> My groups look the same with both setups....there is no difference and shouldn't be.


Exactly!


----------

